

Robot Programmed to Fall in Love with a Girl Goes too Far - jayferd
http://the-technology-zone.blogspot.com/2013/06/robot-programmed-to-fall-in-love-with.html

======
krapp
fake: [http://gizmodo.com/5164841/robot-programmed-to-love-traps-
wo...](http://gizmodo.com/5164841/robot-programmed-to-love-traps-woman-in-lab-
hugs-her-repeatedly)

------
tomashertus
this is quite amazing and scary at the same time...

